# Student Visa



## mstever (May 1, 2012)

Help with getting a student visa? How?Where can I find applications? Maybe a website to help me with the process.. annnnnddddd how much they cost, requirments etc..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mstever said:


> Help with getting a student visa? How?Where can I find applications? Maybe a website to help me with the process.. annnnnddddd how much they cost, requirments etc..


All visas are obtained from the Instituto Nacional de Migración. They have a web site with a lot of information and online forms. There has been lots of discussion of visas on various threads in this forum. Much of that discussion applies to student visas as well as other types. This thread in particular has a lot of discussion of the process. You might have to read through several pages of posts.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

The university that you are applying for admittance will help you in getting the student visa. Contact the university for information and help.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You enter on a tourist visa and then switch. I would check with the school first to see how helpful they will be.


----------

